# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Sleep Shepherd Blue, sleep tracker that helps sleep, Sleep Shepherd, LLC, Colorado Springs, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Website - sleepshepherd.com

youtube.com/@sleepshepherd3284

Founder and President - Michael Larson

"Sleep Shepherd Blue: A Sleep Tracker that HELPS You Sleep" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Sleep Shepherd product video

Published on Feb 12, 2015




> What if getting a great night's sleep was as easy as putting on a hat? With the Sleep Shepherd, it can be that easy. The Sleep Shepherd is the first at home sleep device that monitors your brainwaves in real time and uses a biofeedback loop to help you fall asleep quickly through the use of specially engineered tones. The Sleep Shepherd® is unique in that it works with your brain's natural structure to slow your brain down and guide you to sleep. The hat incorporates Virtual Hammock Technology invented by Dr. Michael Larson (a Mechanical Engineering professor with a Ph.D. from M.I.T.). This technology induces a rhythmic sensation of side-to-side swaying by utilizing the natural workings of the brain's auditory center. Specialized nerves hard-wired in the part of our brain stem called the medial superior olive (MSO) get excited when they are stimulated by signals arriving from our two ears. The rhythmic pulse you 'hear' when wearing the Sleep Shepherd is actually your brain deciphering the difference in frequency between the two tones that are played into either ear. This natural ability, contained within our brain's structure, creates a soothing sensation of swaying back and forth as though the wearer is in a hammock. The hat is made of a stretchable and breathable fabric (85% Nylon, 15% Spandex) with built-in sensors and hi-fidelity speakers.

----------


## Airicist

Sleep Shepherd Blue product video

Published on Feb 23, 2016




> The Sleep Shepherd Blue is the first sleep tracker that uses binaural beats in a biofeedback loop to actively optimize your sleep. Because the Sleep Shepherd Blue is able to measure your brainwave activity, it also has unparalleled tracking abilities. The Sleep Shepherd Blue companion app gives valuable insight into sleep levels and sleep orientation as well as daily, weekly, and monthly sleep trends.

----------

